# Fabric Protector From Dealer



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

The finance guy at the dealer went through the normal list of add-ons at the closing. (Insurance for my tires that's 3 times the price of a new one














)

But with four youngish kids the fabric protectant sounded appealing. I wouldn't let the kids eat in the trailer this weekend until I can get some treatment on there.

The PDI guy suggested I buy some Scotch Guard and put it on myself. The closing paperwork was actually after the PDI, so I asked about the Scotch Guard to the finance guy - he said they are chemically totally different processes and theirs is a "professional" treatment that is embedded into the fabric not a topical treatment - yada yada yada.

Their treatment would be about $500 for my trailer and supposedly cover everthing inside that's fabric. And of course come with their stain gurantee.

Anybody have any thoughts on this? We've done it on furniture at home before and it probably was a waste of money - but then that was a couch not a place where small children will be eating and drinking.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Let me tell you what exactly your 500 dollars will cover...

1. Two cans of Scotch guard - 12.00

2. A minimum wage worker to spray your upholstery --- 4.00

3. The salesman laughing his ass off as he splits the 484.00 with the owner of the dealership.

Biggest rip off in the world -- for 500 you could probably buy a whole new couch and chairs !!!

oh and take a close look at that stain guarantee -- so many loopholes in it you will never see your money....

Also dont fall for that "specially treated" routine... its nothing more then two cans of scotch guard ...

Now with that in mind we obted for the vinyl seats and chairs since we have younger kids .... (and I spill allot of stuff)


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

NOOOOOOOOOO, Dont waste your money or a stain treatment from the dealer. This plan was hatched by the Nigerians, next they will ask for your bank account number so they can deposit millions of dollars.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I always SCOTCHGUARD my own fabrics as well. Works for me at a fraction of the cost...and I know it's done and done right.

Don't waste your hard-earned money on DEALER TRICKS. (furniture stores love this trick too)


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Do not waste your money!!!!

The spray cans work very well. Worst case... you can replace the fabric for less than $500.

Thor


----------

